# Surround System über Pc wiedergeben



## qIDavidIp (13. April 2017)

*Surround System über Pc wiedergeben*

Hallo David hier
Das ist mein erster Beitrag auf dieser Seite (wenn nicht sogar der erste auf einem Forum) 
Schilderung:
Ich habe meinen Pc mit meinem Fernseher (Samsung UE55K5779) über ein Hdmi Kabel verbunden, will von diesem dadurch aber nur das Bild übertragen.
Den Ton würde ich gerne von meinem Receiver bekommen (Samsung HT-J4500) , da dieser über ein 5.1 Surround-System verfügt.
Meine Frage:
Was muss ich tun, damit ich über meinen Pc den Ton des Surround-Systems und das Bild meines Fernsehers habe?

Falls noch irgendwelche Informationen fehlen entschuldige ich mich schonmal, wie gesagt erster Post^^

Grade noch die Eingänge per Aufnahmen reingeschickt


----------



## Venom89 (13. April 2017)

*AW: Surround System über Pc wiedergeben*

Wenn die Soundkarte auf deinem Board ddl unterstützt benötigst du nur ein lichtleiterkabel vom pc  zu dem Receiver.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## qIDavidIp (13. April 2017)

*AW: Surround System über Pc wiedergeben*

Von den Anschlüssen her müsste sie das anscheinend... vielen Dank 
Ich kauf mir nachher eins und geb bescheid obs geklappt hat


----------



## Venom89 (13. April 2017)

*AW: Surround System über Pc wiedergeben*

Die Anschlüsse geben diese Information nicht her. Da musst du dir mal das Handbuch durchlesen 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## qIDavidIp (13. April 2017)

*AW: Surround System über Pc wiedergeben*

Okay danke, dass ich keinen Blindkauf machen musste, aber ja hab nachgekuckt und es sollte funktionieren 
Also nochmal danke ^^


----------



## Venom89 (13. April 2017)

*AW: Surround System über Pc wiedergeben*

Gerne 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## qIDavidIp (13. April 2017)

*AW: Surround System über Pc wiedergeben*

Okay hab das Kabel und hab rum probiert, bekomme aber weiterhin keinen Ton 
Hab nachgekuckt und habe die Soundkarte ALC892. 
Realtek Treiber gerade auf die neuste Version R2.81 geupgraded.
Pc und Receiver per Spdif Kabel verbunden, passieren tut da aber irgendwie nichts
Auch wenn ich versuche mit einem HDMI Kabel auf den Surround Sound zuzugreifen kann ich nichts finden

PS:Was viele schreiben ist, dass wenn sie bei "Wiedergabegeräte" auf Digital Output(Optical) gehen und bei "Unterstützte Formate" die codierten Formate testen, bei ihnen Ton kommt. Wenn ich das versuche passiert jedoch überhaupt nichts


----------



## Venom89 (16. April 2017)

*AW: Surround System über Pc wiedergeben*

Welches Board hast du genau?
Hörst du überhaupt nichts oder nur bei dem Test?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Körschgen (16. April 2017)

*AW: Surround System über Pc wiedergeben*

Du hast schon am AV Receiver auf den optischen Eingang geschaltet?

Bzw den Optical auch in der Software des AV aktiviert?


----------



## equief (16. April 2017)

*AW: Surround System über Pc wiedergeben*

Hast du Windows angewiesen den SPDIF Ausgang zu verwenden ?


----------



## qIDavidIp (17. April 2017)

*AW: Surround System über Pc wiedergeben*

"Welches Board hast du genau?"
Board sollte man im Bild sehen

"Hörst du überhaupt nichts oder nur bei dem Test?"
Ich höre überhaupt nichts egal ob bei Test oder sonst wo

Zu der Frage, ob ich das ganze im AVR eingeschaltet hab.
Ja habe ich, an sich funktioniert ja auch der 5.1 Sound wenn ich beispielsweise Netflix an meinem Fernseher an mache

"Hast du Windows angewiesen den SPDIF Ausgang zu verwenden ?"
Wenn ich ehrlich sein soll wurde mir das ganze garnicht als Spedif angezeigt, das einzige was in die Richtung ging war der Realtek Digital Output(Optical)


----------



## equief (18. April 2017)

*AW: Surround System über Pc wiedergeben*

Realtek Digital Output(Optical) klingt doch ganz gut, setz das mal als Standardausgabegerät


----------



## JackA (18. April 2017)

*AW: Surround System über Pc wiedergeben*

SPIDIF aktiveren (Realtek Digital Output Optical), mit optischen Kabel von PC Onboard an AVR, überprüfen ob auch die Lautsprecheranzahl in Windows richtig eingestellt ist.
DTS/DD5.1 Demo runter laden, mit nem richtig konfigurierten VLC wiedergeben, sollte dann funktionieren.
Wenn der Windows Test funktioniert, dann liegt es nur noch an der Software, die falsch eingestellt ist.


----------



## b00nsai (18. April 2017)

*AW: Surround System über Pc wiedergeben*

Versuch mal folgendes:

PC über HDMI an den TV anschließen. Hier den TV als Wiedergabegerät in Windows aktivieren (Lautsprecher vorher deaktivieren, siehe deine angehangene Grafik).
Vom TV über den HDMI (ARC) Anschluss an den Receiver (HDMI). Somit erhält der TV über HDMI den Sound (und das Bild) vom PC, welcher über den ARC wieder zurück an den Receiver geht (sofern so am TV/Receiver eingestellt).

Wenn das nicht geht, wie schon geschrieben den PC über S/PDIF an den Receiver hängen, Realtek Digital Output aktivieren und die Lautsprecherkonfiguration vorher deaktivieren.
Am Receiver musste dann evtl. den Sound-Eingang auf S/PDIF stellen und nicht über HDMI.


----------



## qIDavidIp (18. April 2017)

*AW: Surround System über Pc wiedergeben*

Erstmal ein riesen Dank an alle die mir hier versuchen zu helfen 
Ich bestell mir heute mal Kabel die ohne probleme verlegt werden können, sprich 5 m lang
Sobald die Kabel da sind versuch ich mal eure Vorschläge umzusetzen und geb dann bescheid.
Falls euch noch irgendwelche Informationen fehlen einfach nachfragen


----------



## qIDavidIp (20. April 2017)

*AW: Surround System über Pc wiedergeben*

Also folgende Erkenntnis 
Wenn ich PC und ACR über das Toslink Kabel verbinde, ist es möglich bei Realtek Digital Output(Optical) bei Erweitert beim Testen Ton zu bekommen.
Es sind jedoch nur 2 Kanäle verfügbar und höher kann man dies auch nicht einstellen.
Konfigurieren kann ich Realtek Digital Output(Optical) auch nicht, da diese Fläche ausgegraut ist.
Frage ist nun also wie ich es schaffe einen 5.1 Sound über den Toslink zu bekommen.
Bei Realtek gibts nicht wirklich Optionen.


----------



## equief (21. April 2017)

*AW: Surround System über Pc wiedergeben*

Im letzten Screenshot, rechtsklick auf Realtek Optical und danach auf "Lautsprecher Konfigurieren", dort sollte dann 5.1 auswählbar sein


----------



## qIDavidIp (21. April 2017)

*AW: Surround System über Pc wiedergeben*

Wie bereits geschrieben und auch im Screenshot zu sehen ist, ist Konfiguriere nicht möglich


----------



## qIDavidIp (21. April 2017)

*AW: Surround System über Pc wiedergeben*

Okay Leute neue Entdeckung
Wenn ich auf "Unterstütze Formate" gehe und hier DTS oder DD teste, so kommt 5.1 Sound
Also wie schaffe ich es, dass ich diesen dauerhaft habe?


----------



## equief (21. April 2017)

*AW: Surround System über Pc wiedergeben*

Mein Fehler, schau mal ob dir das hilft Unlocked Realtek HD Audio Drivers for Windows 10 (Dolby Digital Live/DTS Interactive) | Page 2 | TechPowerUp Forums

Hintergrund ist das Gigabyte offenbar keine Lizenzen dafür hat - offiziell...


----------



## qIDavidIp (21. April 2017)

*AW: Surround System über Pc wiedergeben*

Kann ich das auch machen, wenn ich bereits auf 2.81 geupdated habe?


----------



## equief (21. April 2017)

*AW: Surround System über Pc wiedergeben*

Würde ich dir nicht empfehlen


----------



## Venom89 (21. April 2017)

*AW: Surround System über Pc wiedergeben*

Deswegen fragte ich am Anfang ob die Soundkarte ddl Dolby Digital Live unterstützt 

So wird dies vermutlich nichts. Ich würde eine günstige Soundkarte kaufen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## qIDavidIp (21. April 2017)

*AW: Surround System über Pc wiedergeben*

Habs aber hinbekommen Dolby Digital Live und DTS interactive sind jetzt verfügbar
Hab wieder getestet und dieses mal konnte ich wie man sieht 5.1 auswählen, zudem funktionierte das auch^^
Also an sich funktioniert jetzt alles letzes Problem ist, dass anscheinend Seiten wie Netflix kein 5.1 auf dem PC unterstützen 
Wo kann ich also 5.1 Filme/Videos sehen?

Aber natürlich abgesehn von solche Nebensächlichkeiten, muss ich euch echt danken^^


----------



## b00nsai (24. April 2017)

*AW: Surround System über Pc wiedergeben*

Wundert mich das 5.1 Sound über Netflix (PC) nicht funktioniert. Habs zwar nie getestet, sollte aber nur ne Einstellungssache in Netflix sein?
Aber schon mal gut das es soweit funktioniert.

Hier kannst du dir 5.1 (oder höher) Testfiles für den PC laden: Dolby Trailers - ATMOS, Lossless TrueHD 7.1, AC3 5.1


----------

